# GT up soon but what list is best?



## harrytheschmuck (Nov 4, 2008)

the GT is coming up soon and i cant decide what army to take. i used nids last year and did well but Ive been using my chaos lately and they have also been doing very well so now I'm stuck between 3 lists. 2 chaos and 1 nids. the question is what list do you think will do better at the GT?

LIST ONE:

Abaddon

Daemon prince
-lash
-wings
-MOS

7 Plague Marines
-2 meltas

7 Plague Marines
-2 meltas
-champ w/power fist

2 Landraiders

3 Oblitorators

LIST TWO:

Hive Tyrant 
-toxin sacks
-enhanced senses (+1BS)
-adrenal glands (+1WS)
-bio-plasma
-2 twin-linked devourers
-psychic scream

2 Tyrant Guard
-reding claws
-lash whips
-1 flesh hooks

Hive Tyrant 
-toxin sacks
-enhanced senses (+1BS)
-adrenal glands (+1WS)
-bio-plasma
-2 twin-linked devourers
-psychic scream

2 Tyrant Guard
-reding claws
-lash whips
-1 flesh hooks

Carnifex
-barbed strangler
-scything talons

Carnifex
-barbed strangler
-scything talons

Carnifex
-barbed strangler
-scything talons

6 Genestealers
-scuttlers
-feeder tendrils

8 Spinegaunts
-won

8 Spinegaunts
-won

Carnifex
-enhanced senses (+1BS)
-barbed strangler
-venom cannon

Carnifex
-enhanced senses (+1BS)
-barbed strangler
-venom cannon

Carnifex
-enhanced senses (+1BS)
-barbed strangler
-venom cannon

LIST THREE:

Abaddon

Daemon prince
-lash
-wings
-MOS

7 Plague Marines
-2 meltas
-champ w/power fist
-rhino

6 Plague Marines
-2 meltas
-champ w/power fist
-rhino

5 Plague Marines (ride in raider with abaddon)
- meltas

1 Landraider

3 Oblitorators


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

Personally, I feel option 2 is the best choice. Option 1 being the 2nd best; and I feel list 3 just doesn't compare to the other. I think the nid list is the strongest because I think its the most well rounded. It looks as though list 1 would have some problems with any Horde style army. 

If you really can't decide between the 2 play them both against a friends army, or if that isn't an option against each other, and see which one you feel does better.

Good luck.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

List one. List 2 vs Njal Stormcaller = Insta-lose.


----------

